# S5/S7 Doctor mit SPS Simulation verfügbar



## Axel Hulsch (22 Mai 2006)

Auf unserer Homepage www.ibhsoftec-sps.de steht ab sofort die neue Version unseres S5/S7 Doctors zum Download bereit. 

Falls Sie bereits die Demo einer älteren Version getestet haben : 
Der S5/S7 Doctor ist automatisch für 2 weitere Wochen freigeschaltet ! 

Die wichtigsten Neuerungen:
- Step7 Projekte werden wie im Simatic Manager angezeigt.
- die Hardware Anzeige benötigt bei Step7 Projekten keine GSD Dateien mehr
- die Hardware wird mit den Namen, die der Programmierer angegeben hatte, angezeigt
- die Step7 Netzwerkkonfiguration wird angezeigt
- der Ordner "Eigene Dateien" wird angezeigt
- Es kann auf Passwortgeschützte CPU's nach einer Passworteingabe zugegriffen werden
- Menüpunkt "Zugangsberechtigung" eingeführt 
- S5 und S7 SPS Simulator eingebaut


----------

